# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  VBA Binary Clock

## fba1

Not really a problem but, more or less sharing  :Smilie: . Basically a co-worker and I were trying to figure out how to make a binary clock in VBA like the one I downloaded to my sprint mogul phone. So spent a few hours and figuring out everything and figured I would post it.

I'm sure someone will take this little application and take it to the next level so have at it  :Wink:

----------


## RobDog888

_Thread Moved_

Cool  :Thumb: 

I moved your thread to the CodeBank - Other forum as its a completed work showing off a technique.

----------


## fba1

> _Thread Moved_
> 
> Cool 
> 
> I moved your thread to the CodeBank - Other forum as its a completed work showing off a technique.


Sweet RobDog I'll remember that for next time  :Big Grin:

----------

